# You think the spawn is over yet?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone think the spawn is about over?Went out last weekend didn't have any luck.Hope this weekend is better. :B


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

I think the spawn is over here in Tusc. County, Went out Monday night all night for Flatheads, caught 3 flats weighing around #20, #15 and #2, no signs of spawning on them, Also caught a #11 channel, no signs of spawing either. I have been catching them on chubs, goldfish and cut bait. No luck on Chicken liver, crawlers or dip bait.
Tory


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

tory,you river fishin or lake?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Good job on the catfish. I'm gonna try the Tusc. for channels probaly tommorrow night. 
I've caught a few small flatheads in the Tusc. , but can't seem to find the big ones.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I fished Hoover in Central OH and we caught 19 channels Saturday night - no signs of spawning. Definately over there.


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah I fished the Tusc river down by Gnaden
Tory


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Id have to say every where that I have fished recently the spawn is over...Ive been catching pretty decent fish...the bite is still kinda far between but thats how catfishing goes...


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Good to hear.Maybe this weekend will be a good . :B :B


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I caught catfish last year in August that still had eggs in them.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i THOUGHT the spawn was over BUT last night i caught a 13 inch channel cat from tappan lake which was oozing eggs out of her.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yup he did........kind of still makes us wonder


BUT we realize that not all the fish will start and stop the same time......most of the nicer ones we have caught lately have seemed to be over the spawn though


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe the spawn has just started?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

That could be too Flathunter!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's waht I was thinking, it's only just begun rockbass. 
The spawning of channel cats.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

It may have, but I have seen several nicer sized channels that have appeared to be off the spawn. BUT I am not an expert, I just noticed that the larger females we pretty skinny and the larger males were skinny and beat up a good bit......and it was not from pulling them from heavy cover. Hard to tell. I just know that most of the females that we have been catching have been real skinny. Have not seemed to have any eggs in them until the little one Brian caught.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw a couple flatheads the other night that had no signs of spawning on them, if the spawn had just ended seems these fish would have showed the effects..Maybe the ones I saw did not spawn this year, or maybe they are yet to spawn..I hope it's over believe me.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

it just depends on what on what lake, river, or pond your looking at. Im in pike county and im pretty sure they are still on spawn. But not all fish in the lake are gonna spawn at the same time


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I went to Miami Whitewater Friday night and Saturday night and caught some nice size channels (5-10 lbs) and all of them looks to be done with the spawning to me. They were biting on hot dogs and stink bait, especially hot dogs. I noticed that they bite pretty well right at dusk as the sun is so low it just generates a little light. As soon as night hits, the cats tend to slack off little and bites are kinda hard to get.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Went to eastfork last sat nite and didn't do any good.One little cat in four hours.Hope this weekend is better.


----------

